# 

## Gwizdki

No właśnie. Zastanawiam się nad antractem Koramica. Czy ktoś miał z nimi jakieś doświadczenia? Wiem tylko że są b. dobrze pakowane więc odpada problem wymiany ew, uszkodzonych w transporcie.

----------


## nnatasza

o ile dobrze pamiętam to firma, która wykupiła Wiekora - czyli dachówki bdb!

----------


## Teri

Firma Wikor byla jedna ze znanych w Polsce cegielni. Istniala juz przed wojna. Sama cegielnia wybudowana jest w Kunicach kolo Legnicy.Maja przepiekna karpiowke. W ostatnim czasie slyszalam ze wykupila ja inna firma, prawdopodobnie o takiej nazwie jak podalas.Pozdrawiam Teri

----------


## Peteros

Tak, tak. To były Wiekor.

----------


## alison

No właśnie, w muratorze 7/04 zwróciłam uwagę na ich reklamę i tak się zastanawiła z czym to ożenić?  :Lol:  To faktycznie chyba były Wiekor, bo miejscowość ta sama co napisaliście wyżej. Pozdrawiam, ALison

----------


## INGA

Co myslicie o ceramicznej dachówce firmy KORAMIC? To polska firma (i odrobinę tańsza niż RuppCeramika i Roben) i słyszałam kilka dobrych opinii. Swojej jeszcze nie mam. Czy ktoś ma jakiekolwiek doświadczenia? 

INGA

----------


## gabriela

Koramic jak wiem to nie polska dachowka, moze ktos wie wiecej?

----------


## Peteros

To aż na forum trzeba pisać, żeby dowiedzieć się, że to dawny WIEKOR?

----------


## kordo

Raczej WIEKOR to dawny KORamic - nazwa powstała po połączeniu z firmą WIEnerberger

----------


## rispetto

Ja mam u siebie taką dachówkę (L-15) i dekarze nie narzekali zbytnio na materiał. Pojaiwły się drobne róźnice wymiarów w elementach wykończeniowych (czapki na zakończeniach kalenicy miały inną średnicę niż gąsiory), ale jakoś udało się to ukryć. Cena dachówek jest atrakcyjna, ale jakieś ekstrasy kosztują kosmiczne pieniądze. Musiałem np. kupić dachówkę wentylacyjną (1 sztukę) "z kominkiem" i kosztowała mnie ponad 200 zł !!!!

----------

Są z tej firmy zarówno dachówki polskie, jak np. cytowana powyżej l - 15, ale i importowane, np. z Holandii.O jaka konkretnie Ci chodzi?
Ogólnie nić nie można odpowiedzieć, bo to międzynarodowa firma pod najnowszym szyldem Wienerberger.

----------


## bajzi

l-15 - niby pierwszy gatunek. ładna, ale:
ponieważ źle układana w paletach - na każdej jest jakiś felerek - odprysk, a antracytowej angoby do zamalowania - nie ma. na reklamację czeka się ze dwa miesiące. 
WIELKIE ZASTRZEŻENIA TO TEJ FIRMY KORAMIC, WIENERBERGER - PRZEREKLAMOWANA JAKOŚĆ. 
spotkałam sie również ze stropem gęstożebrowym, ale to opiszę w innym poście.

----------


## bialy

Ja miałem dylemat czy wybrać  Wiekor czy Ruppa i dostałem od jednego z forumowiczów takiego maila. Wydaje mi się że jest interesujący.  

Witam
Jeżeli chodzi o jakość dachówek Rupp i Koramic:

Koramic L15 PL - trochę większy format dachówki (pokryciowe) 22 x 36 cm
(12,6 szt./m2).
Kształtem i formatem przypomina bardziej dachówki Rubin Ruppa. Masa 1 m2 ok.
49 kg.
Twardość i nasiąkliwość dachówki angobowanej zbliżona do dachówek np.
Creatona.
Zalety: Bardzo dobra jakość gliny z której jest wypalana dachówka,
nowoczesna linia produkcyjna-dokładność wykonania i trzymanie wymiarów
dachówki.

Rupp Ceramika Sirius - mniejsze wymiary (pokryciowe) 20,2 x 34 cm (14,5
szt./m2)
Kształtem i formatem zbliżone do dachówek E32 von Muellera (odkupiona linia
produkcyjna). Masa 1 m2 ok. 56,5 kg (bardzo podobne dachówki von Muellera
ważą o 10 kg mniej)
Twardość większa i nasiąkliwość wagowa mniejsza od konkurencji - większa
gestość objętościowa dachówki.
Większa twardość dachówki może być spowodowana stosowanymi domieszkami do
gliny lub technologią wypalania.
Twardość dachówki Ruppa jest uważana przaważnie za zaletę. Brak lub mniejsze
uszkodzenia dachówki podczas transportu. Dla wykonawcy większe trudności
podczas cięcia dachówki. Większa ilość zużytych do cięcia tarcz.
W zeszłum roku zostały wycofane ze sprzedaży dachówki Sirius naturalna
czerwień (nieangobowane), a pozostały w podobnym odcieniu Sirius czerwień
ceglana angoba. Angoba jest uszlachetnioną glinką z domieszkami głównie
tlenków żelaza. Przed wypaleniem na uformowaną dachówkę zostaje nałożona
cienka warstwa angoby.
Wierzchnia warstwa angoby służy głównie uzyskaniu konkretnego koloru
dachówki i powoduje, że jest ona mniej nasiąkliwa. Dachówki Sirius ciemny
brąz i antracyt dodatkowo są barwione w masie.
Takie rozwiązanie zapewnia zbliżony kolor ciętej krawędzi dachówki do
wierzchniej warstwy angoby. Dachówki obu producentów uważam za porządne.
Jednak dachówki Sirius sprzedają się lepiej - reklama i wyrobiona marka. Na
satysfakcę klienta kupującego materiał na dach ma wpływ efekt końcowy
(głównie estetyczny).
Tutaj lepiej może wypaść Rupp, który ma w ofercie zgrabniejsze gąsiory
kalenicowe Sattel (rzecz gustu).

Duże znaczenie przy zakupie może mieć również dostępność dachówek
(terminowość dostawy kompletnego dachu).
Dachówki Koramica obecnie są praktycznie niedostępne (duże zaległości w
produkcji po wypadku, jaki się wydarzył w fabryce ok. miesiąca temu.

Mogę również zaproponować zakup materiałów na dach u mnie. Gwarantuję
korzystne ceny, szeroki asortyment produktów związanych z dachem oraz
sprawną obsługę.

Pozdrawiam
Sebastian Wardak
"Zapolski i Spółka" ul. Puławska 498, Warszawa
tel./fax: 855 51 58

----------


## Sergey

Kolega ma na dachu Wiekora(Koramic). Nie miał większych zarzutów mimo koszmarnej ceny na dodatki.

----------


## PIFFKO

Witam. chciałam zapytać, czy ktoś z was może ma dachówkę karpiówkę KORAMIC wienerbergera? upatrzyliśmy sobie taką karpiówkę zieloną angobę, widzieliśmy ją położoną na 1 dachu (poezja), ale im więcej doświadczeń tym lepiej.
A może ktoś chciała położyć taką samą a wybrał coś innego?
Ta wyglada mniej wiecej tak, tylko jest jasniejsza w rzeczywistosci - taki zgaszony groszek...
http://www.wienerberger.pl/servlet/C...=1087584651819

Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## piotr.o

Dachówka może nie jest brzydka ale nie wiem czy sprawdziliście cenę pokrycia całego dachu.Proponuje darmowa wycenę.Potrzebny jest rzut dachu podaje adres skrzynki lub fax. [email protected] 
lub 22 7397547

----------


## piotr.o

Dachówka może nie jest brzydka ale nie wiem czy sprawdziliście cenę pokrycia całego dachu.Proponuje darmowa wycenę.Potrzebny jest rzut dachu podaje adres skrzynki lub fax. [email protected] 
lub 22 7397547

----------


## piotr.o

Dachówka może nie jest brzydka ale nie wiem czy sprawdziliście cenę pokrycia całego dachu.Proponuje darmowa wycenę.Potrzebny jest rzut dachu podaje adres skrzynki lub fax. [email protected] 
lub 22 7397547

----------


## Snowdwarf

wspaniale prosimy *piotra.o* o jeszcze kilkakrotne powtórzenie swojego postu - nie wszyscy kumają przy 3...prosimy jeszcze kilka razy - przynajmniej ilość postów twoich wzrośnie szybciej dobijesz do 100.
---

----------


## araman

Nie mogę się wypowiedzieć co do tego koloru ale mam położoną dachówkę wiekora to teraz Koramic  wkolorze naturalnym jakość jest Ok choć już od północnej strony porasta na brzegach. mój dach był drogi a angobowany pewnie jeszcze droższy. Ale jak sie coś podoba to trudno.

----------


## Mati007

Cześć,

Właśnie stoję na etapie wyboru koloru dachówki ... i mam pytanko posiada ktoś dach pokryty L15 mahoniową angobą szlachetną?? która wyszła w tym roku. Jeżeli niesprawiło by to problemy szczęśliwemu (mam nadzieję) posiadaczowi dachu w ty kolorze to byłbym zobowiązany za umieszczenie zdjęć.

----------


## rzufik1

powtórze  to co w  innym  wątku ale  sens  jest  taki jak w  bodajże w drugim poście  że pakują  do  dupy!

A ja wybrałem KORAMICA E32 kasztan angoba i ..... ładna jest ale nie warta tych pieniędzy. 
lepiej było chyba cementówke wybrać. 
Chyba że to problem tylko mój... 
a więc : 
Dachówka fajnie wyglada ale pierwsza z paczki; każda pod tą jest na fali porysowana .Jedne po doczyszczeniu nie mają śladu inne niestety rażą w oczy. 
Argument iz dachu nie oglądamy z kilku centymetrów do mnie nie dociera bo widać też to z dalszej odległości...a ja jeszcze mam 6 okien dachowych i spoglądam sobie na to :sad:  
Złozyłem reklamacje przyjechał Pan Przedstawiciel.. popatrzył jak na głupka powiedział o polskiej normie zrobił fotki .. przyslali pismo i tyle. 
treść poniżej 

" = 
WIENRBERGER Ceramika Budowlana Sp Z O.O. Kraków 28-07-2009 
Ul. Ostrobramska 79 
04-175 Warszawa 
Tel. O22 514 21 00 Fax. 022 514 21 03 
Dotyczy: Zgłoszenie reklamacyjne na dachówkę Renesansowa E32 kasztanowa angoba szlachetna. 

Do firmy Wienerberger Ceramika Budowlana Sp. z o.o. została złożona w dniu 23-07-2009 telefonicznie reklamacja przez firmę T....... Sp. z o.o. z Krakowa na dachówkę Renesansowa E32 kasztanowa angoba szlachetna. 
W dniu 24-07-2009 przeprowadzono wizję lokalną na ternie budowy w obecności inwestora. 
W związku ze złożoną reklamacją, dotyczącą dachówki Renesansowa E32 kasztanowa angoba szlachetna, informuję, że występowanie na reklamowanych elementach „uszkodzeń” wskazanych przez inwestora mogły powstać podczas wytwarzania, pakowania, przekładania lub prac transportowych. 
Polska Norma PN-EN-1304 Dachówki ceramiczne, Załącznik B (informacyjny) – „Wygląd i budowa“ dopuszcza występowanie uszkodzeń transportowych: ”Cechy powierzchni i fałdy jak to opisano w 4.4.7. – 4.4.8. nie stanowią wad użytkowych. Dotyczy to również ewentualnych zadrapań, wzdłużnych odprysków i śladów tarcia, które zostały spowodowane na dachówkach podczas wytwarzania, pakowania, przekładania i prac transportowych”. 

Mając powyższe na uwadze przedmiotowe zgłoszenie reklamacyjne należy uznać za niezasadne 




Z poważaniem 
" 
koniec pisma. 

Więc powiem tak gdybym w salonie widzial takie dachówki ; lub ktokolwiek powiedział że to tak bedzie wyglądało to nigdy bym tego nie kupował . 
Razi w oczy i tyle a niemiecką solidność mogą sobie wsadzić wiecie gdzie. 
i do czasu dokonania przelewu wszystko miło i fajnie a później... coż. 
No ale przeciez MERCEDES z porysowanymi drzwiami czy maską moze być użytkowany a nie wpływa to na jego funkcjonalność tylko na ESTETYKĘ która dla niektórych ( czytaj WIENEBERGER ) jest nieistotna i zasłaniają sie normami :sad:  
Przykre. 
JA NIE POLECAM TEGO PRODUKTU ZE WZGLEDÓW ESTETYCZNYCH mimo iż dekarze chwalą sobie układając...ale spogladają i mówia.. no fajna ale szkoda zę te rysy..

----------


## martek1981

Troche mnie zmartwiłeś tym postem. Zamówiłem właśnie E32 kasztan angoba. Cały czas byłem zdecydowany na L15 ceglasta angoba szlachetna, wle w ostatniej chwili zmieniłem zdanie. Mam nadzieję, że nie będę żałował. A nie miałeś problemu z różnymi odcieniami? Słyszałem, że to jest główny problem z tą dachówką. Widziałem kilka dachów z tą dachówką i nie wszystkie mi się podobały właśnie ze względu na różnice w kolorach. Ponoć trzeba ją mocno miksować, żeby nie było aż tak widać? Jakie są Twoje doświadczenia w tej kwestii?

----------


## rzufik1

odcienie  masz... ale to  jest  kąt  pod  jakim  patrzysz....a  miksowane  były
zreszta  przyjdziesz w południe  inaczej wyglada  a  po  południu  inaczej

a co do  dachówki..  siądziesz na  składzie  .. rozpakujesz  palete  i  powiesz  te  chce  a  te  wsadzcie sobie   gdzies....ale  to  pewnie z  tydzień  nie  twój :smile:

----------


## majka&sławek

CZeśc wam wszystkim my też zamówiliśmy koramica L-15 antracyt angoba i uwierzcie nam że gdybyśmy wiedzieli że taka poobdzierana będzie to na pewno wzięlibyśmy inną.Całkowicie zgadzam się z postem rzufik1,my też jutro składamy reklamacje.Spróbujemy choć szanse marne jak pisał rzufik1.Dziwi nas jedno ONI odpisali że te wszystkie zadrapania mogly powstać w wyniku wytwarzania  itd.Wytwarzanie to się równa produkowanie , czyli sami sobie wystawili świadectwo że produkują niedoróbki (wygląd jak z odzysku) nazywaja to klasa1,a to może druga?

Jesteśmy załamani,zdegustowani.
może w kolorach czerwieni mniej widać.
A tłumaczenie że na dachu tego nie widać do  nas nie przemawia.
Majtek też nie widać i nie sprzedaja z dziurami ,porwanych.

Płacimy za towar pełnowartościowy a,dostajemy niedoróbki bo na to zezwala polska norma?
Gdzie renoma i honor firmy?

----------


## barto307cc

My mamy od dwóch tygodni na dachu E32-kasztan agobę i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.Na 13 palet może było z 10 sztuk  uszkodzonych,także niewiele,przy takiej ilości.

----------


## pui_pui

Witam

Od kilku tygodni też jestem dumną właścicielką angoby schlachetnej sceglastej L15 z Koramic ale błyszczącej.

Jeśli chodzi o odcienie to nie wiem czy w każdej hurtowni ale jest taka opcja jak zamówienie dachówki z jednego wypalania(czy jakoś tak to się nazywa – znam tylko niemiecki odpowiednik), tzn. sprzedawca gwarantuje, że zakupiona dachówka pochodzi z jednej serii i ma taki sam odcień.

A poza tym zawsze będą jakieś różnice – światło nie zwasze pada pod tym samym kątem na wszystkie połacie dachu. 

Co do uszkodzeń – ja w zamówionych 250 m2 miałam może 20 uszkoszonych sztuk więc mogę się tylko cieszyć.

----------


## sokrates99

Witam!
Czy ma ktos moze na dachu Koramica Renesansowa E32 orzechowa angoba szlachetna ? Bardzo prosze o zdjecia lub porady jesli ktos sie zetknal z tym modelem. Dzieki z gory!

----------


## sokrates99

> Witam!
> Czy ma ktos moze na dachu Koramica Renesansowa E32 orzechowa angoba szlachetna ? Bardzo prosze o zdjecia lub porady jesli ktos sie zetknal z tym modelem. Dzieki z gory!


Znalazlem. Koramic orzechowy.

----------


## langerob25

> Witam!
> Czy ma ktos moze na dachu Koramica Renesansowa E32 orzechowa angoba szlachetna ? Bardzo prosze o zdjecia lub porady jesli ktos sie zetknal z tym modelem. Dzieki z gory!


Ja mam taką dachówkę,od tygodnia na dachu.Ogólnie zadowolony jestem.Połamanych było kilka paczek trochę wyrobili na kosze ,reszta (28 szt do zwrotu).Nie zauważyłem innych wad.Fotkę znajdziesz u mnie w dzienniku

----------


## klimaw

L-15
Badziewie , mam to wiem.  :cry:

----------


## voti

E32 kilka sztuk pękło po tym jak dachowcy założyli stopnie kominiarskie i po nich przeszli, stosunkowo miękka dachówka ( w porównaniu do ruppceramiki)
ogólnie OK

----------


## Cris3City

> Napisał ila66
> 
> niemieckie L 15 sa chyba mniejsze
> 
> 
> Zgadza się, mało tego są twardsze, bardziej dokładnie wykrojone (lepsze formy? ) i odrobine różnią się odcieniem angoby (L-15 PL jest bardziej błyszcząca z tego co pamiętam ) z tych dwóch wybrał bym L-15 (bez znaczka PL)


Nieprawda
L-15 - 12,5 szt/m2
E32 - 14,5szt/m2

Poza tym L-15 to Kunice, a E32 VonMuller
To mówi za siebie

E32 występuje w bogatszych wersjach kolorystycznych

----------


## langerob25

> Napisał TOMASZQS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ila66
> 
> ...


@TOMASZQS ma rację.Pisze o L15 a nie jak Ty o E32.Z niemieckiej fabryki L15 mają inny wymiar.Zapotrzebowanie 13szt/m2.

----------


## kj_80

> Cześć,
> 
> Właśnie stoję na etapie wyboru koloru dachówki ... i mam pytanko posiada ktoś dach pokryty L15 mahoniową angobą szlachetną?? która wyszła w tym roku. Jeżeli niesprawiło by to problemy szczęśliwemu (mam nadzieję) posiadaczowi dachu w ty kolorze to byłbym zobowiązany za umieszczenie zdjęć.


Witam.
          Za jakies 2-3 tygodnie wrzuce, bo wlasnie na nia sie zdecydowalismy. Pozdrawiam
KJ

----------


## barto307cc

Sprzedam kominek wentylacyjny do dachówki Koramic E32-kasztan angoba szlachetna.Kupiliśmy 2 a potrzebny nam był tylko jeden.

Zdjęcia mogę przesłać na e-mail,

----------


## martek1981

> Sprzedam kominek wentylacyjny do dachówki Koramic E32-kasztan angoba szlachetna.Kupiliśmy 2 a potrzebny nam był tylko jeden.
> 
> Zdjęcia mogę przesłać na e-mail,


A nie możesz zwrócić do składu? Ja kupiłem trzy i jeszcze jeden by się przydał, ale mam już dosyć tematu dach  :Wink2:   Pod względem finansowym oczywiście. Też mam E32 kasztan angoba i również na 12 palet, uszkodzonych oddałem 6 szt. (trochę wykorzystanych w koszach i kalenicach). Ogólnie dachówka bardzo ładna, tylko muszę się przyzwyczaić do różnych odcieni, ale widać je tylko w słońcu i tylko z daleka    :big grin:

----------


## barto307cc

> Napisał barto307cc
> 
> Sprzedam kominek wentylacyjny do dachówki Koramic E32-kasztan angoba szlachetna.Kupiliśmy 2 a potrzebny nam był tylko jeden.
> 
> Zdjęcia mogę przesłać na e-mail,
> 
> 
> A nie możesz zwrócić do składu? Ja kupiłem trzy i jeszcze jeden by się przydał, ale mam już dosyć tematu dach   Pod względem finansowym oczywiście. Też mam E32 kasztan angoba i również na 12 palet, uszkodzonych oddałem 6 szt. (trochę wykorzystanych w koszach i kalenicach). Ogólnie dachówka bardzo ładna, tylko muszę się przyzwyczaić do różnych odcieni, ale widać je tylko w słońcu i tylko z daleka


No właśnie nie wiem czy mi to wezmą bo kupowałam to już pół roku temu,ale kominki mi teraz dopiero zakładali bo nie wiedzieliśmy wcześniej gdzie będą,a zwrot reszty materiałów robiłam już 3 miesiące temu  :Mad:  .
Ale podjadę się tam dziś spytać  :Wink2:

----------


## SirJohny

Wlasnie zaczynaja mi klasc L15 koramic - nazywa sie to ceglasta chociaz z cegla nie ma nic wspolnego. Cos mi to nie wyglada na rowno polozny dach, dachowka chyba nie jest krzywa ale ulozenie mi sie za bardzo nie podoba.










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A tak konkretnie to co Ci się nie podoba? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pelcia

Witam, wymieniałam dachówki i po długich poszukiwaniach i zdecydowałam się na dachówkę L15 Koramica w glazurze o kolorze miodowym. Dachówka śliczna nie za ciemna i pięknie się świeci. Przed zakupem upewniłam się ze będzie z jednej partii aby uniknąc różnych odcieni, w składzie budowlanym dachówka została sprawdzona i przyjechała do mnie. Po położeniu dachówki okazało się ze mam dach w ciapki dachówki są w różnych odcieniach. Przedstawiciel handlowy przyjechał i zabrał dachówki jaśniejsze i ciemniejsze do reklamacji. Czy istnieją jakieś szanse na pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej reklamacji? Jak to możliwe ze dachówka jedzie z fabryki na konkretne zamówienie klienta i jest w różnych odcieniach? Czy taka firma ma gdzieś klienta który kupuje ich dachówkę na 300 m2 dachu dopłaca jeszcze 100% ceny za glazurę i jest wściekły. Proszę o info czy ktoś miał taką sytuację z taką dachówką?

----------


## tlalken

Szczerze to napisze tak: 
Kiedyś chciałem Koramica , ale odstraszyla mnie cena i ich polityka
potem chciałem Creatona, ale tam tez są problemy z ciapkami na dachu
zeszło na Robena, ale tu juz z jakością gorzej. Posłuchałem mojego cieśli i wybrałem Brassa. Dachówka prosta tania i ładna!
p.s.
Kupilem kominy Schiedla (Mercedes wśród kominów) i gwarancji na papierze nie dostałem, a podobno dają 30 lat.Tak właśnie opłaca sie zaplacić więcej

----------


## fighter1983

... szansa na uznana reklamacje znikoma...
dachowke nalezy ukladac jednoczesnie z kilku palet, nie na zasadzie otwieramy palete i jedziemy az do konca, otwiera sie 4-5 palet i na przemian z roznych palet sie wybiera dachowke... w ten sposob otrzymuje sie jednolity kolor calej polaci dachu.
Ta sama zasada dotyczy cegly klinkierowej.
na 90% reklamacja zostanie odrzucona.

----------


## tlalken

Swoja drogą to najlepiej odrzucić reklamacje. Pelcia idz z tym prosto do powiatowego rzecznika praw konsumenta on im juz wysmaruje pismo. Koramiic, ehh

----------


## Kolores

Kolor da się mierzyć odpowiednimi urządzeniami. Trzeba by do nich wystosować zapytanie jaką dopuszczają odchyłkę kolorystyczną od wzorca. Liczbowo, a nie 'trochę jaśniejsze'. Niech przedstawią raport z pomiaru tej partii produkcyjnej. Laboratorium w zakładzie w Kunicach kiedyś miało taki spektrofotometr, nie wiem jak teraz i z którego zakładu były dachówki.

----------


## Pelcia

Dachówki były z zakładu z Kunic czekam na rozpatrzenie reklamacji, przedstawiciel zabrał 4 dachówki do laboratorium. Ponoć dachówki były mieszane z różnych palet ale ja się na tym nie znam. Dopiero rozpoczełam remont a już mi się odechciało.

----------


## malgosiawach

Witam
Jak postępowanie reklamacyjne? Jak zachował się producent? Też jestem w trakcie reklamacji L-15 ze względu na zwichrowanie dachówki.

----------


## jaro1009

Witam  odświeżam temat 

Czy  ma ktoś L15 w mahoniu  angobę szlachetną na dachu,co można o niej powiedzieć pod względem jakości wykonania  , a może tondach holenderka 11 w glazurze była by lepsza co o tych dachówkach sądzicie .

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## jangony

> L-15
> Badziewie , mam to wiem.


To se zmien !
Ja tez mam L-15 i chwale sobie.

----------


## kolarz47

Szukam każdej informacji na temat tej dachówki. Będę wdzięczny za zdjęcia jeśli ktoś ma ją na swoim dachu. Mam zamiar założyć ją u siebie i chiałbym wiedzieć czy to dobry wybór. Dzięki

----------


## SirJohny

Unikaj Koramica To dziady - krzywe dachowki jak diabli, kupilem L15 kazda dachowka inna, kupa sniegu pod nimi a producent mowi ze one sa w normie

Moj tato ma taka sama na dachu ale z fabryki z niemiec i jest idealna - polska jest jak wszystko polskie - do wymiany szykuje mi sie sprawa w sadzie chce aby mi ja przelozyli na wlasny koszt jesli to sa ich normy


Tutaj kod do wysokiej rozdzielczosci:
http://img35.imageshack.us/i/dachowkakoramicl15.jpg/

----------


## kolarz47

alegra 8 jest podobno z niemieckiej fabryki dlatego zastanawiam się czy warto się w to bawić

----------


## SirJohny

A tutaj juz po ulozeniu - krzywa dachowka jak diabli chyba bedzie relamacja

By slaweksawicki at 2011-01-17

----------


## MORHOT

*SirJohny* wklej proszę jakieś zdjęcia, na których widać tą "krzywość jak diabli". Albo zaznacz strzałkami...
U mnie L-15 Koramica położyła się ładnie, ale to wiele zależy od tego kto kładzie. Jednemu gościowi kładła się idealnie, a drugi co chwilę poprawiał, bo mu palcem pokazywałem które dachówki nierówno leżą.
Swoją droga chcąc mieć perfekcyjnie równy dach dachówka nie jest najlepszym materiałem... blachodachówka jest idealna i idealnie powtarzalna..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... krzywa dachowka jak diabli ...


A co to znaczy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SirJohny

Bzdura, kolysze sie jak diabli, zarz pokaze zdjecie wyzszej rozdzielczosci i zaznacze, dachowka nie jest najtansza wcale cena jest "w normie" a moj tato ma taka sama tylko ze z zakladu Weinbergera w niemczech i to jest niebo a ziemia. Tamta lezy idealnie.
Z jednej strony jest super ale druga strona niestety. Ten co kladl mowil ze ta sie kolysze na zamkach i probowalismy reklamowac, nawet w sklepie zauwazyli i tez wyslali pismo - niestety "miesci sie w POlskiej normie" Snieg pod dachowkami tez jest w "POlskiej normie"

By slaweksawicki at 2011-01-19



Link do wyzszej rozdzielczosci

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8...ngobkrzywa.jpg

----------


## photos

Akurat koramic L15 i np Roben Fleming to jedne z najtańszych na rynku. Dopłaciłeś  za angobe 30 %. Ale to jest tylko powłoka ale produkt ten sam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ano zawsze się trafi inwestor nie z tej Ziemi. Kołysze to się statek na falach a to tylko wypalona glina. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## photos

Koramic L15 nie jest produktem z najwyższej półki, ba nawet nie jest ze średniej. Nie trzyma takich standardów jak dachówki wyższe cenowo a co za tym idzie też jakościowo. Ale jestem pewny że to co jest u Ciebie w normach się mieści. Nie rozumiem Twojego oburzenia. To jest identycznie jak z wieloma produktami na rynku. Chyba nie przestane się podpierać przykładem aut. Ale on najbardziej pasuje. Jakoś przy wyborze samochodu nikt nie kwestionuje wyższości ekskluzywnych marek z tymi pospolitymi. A wiadomo że różnica zawiera się nie tylko w cenie ale i w jakości użytych materiałów do produkcji, jak również w staranności wykonania poszczególnych elementów, aż w końcu całości produktu. 
Jak odstaje Ci kilka dachówek to zwyczajnie poproś ekipę aby wymienili na inne, lepsze i po sprawie.

A odnośnie Twojego zdania o naszym narodzie. Jeżeli na prawdę uważasz tak jak napisałeś, to dlaczego piszesz na polskim forum i oczekujesz porad o nas Polaków??

----------


## rosek

to że firma wienerberger woli produkowac w Polsce gorszą dachówkę niż w niemczech to niemiej pretensji do Polaków.

----------


## Taaf

Witam
Dachówka Wienerberger Koramic Actua 10 - co sądzicie?  
Proszę o Wasze opinie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mi5iek

Podepne sie do tematu. Wyglada jak Tegalit ale jest tansza. Jakies opinie?
Wyszytalem na innym forum (z roku 200 :cool: , ze z Wienerbergerem sa problemy i odradzaja.

----------


## Robasek73

Witam
Mnie namówiono na tą dachówkę, mam czarną angobę szlachetną ..... powiem tak. Kupując - miałem wyobrażenie że za taką  cenę- będe miał cudny dach.
Wyszło inaczej 
nie jestem zadowolony 
mam mnóstwo fotek - jeśli ktoś zaintersowany - prosze o maila , wyślę na priva
pozdrawiam
Robasek

----------


## Taaf

Robasek73 - proszę prześlij mi kilka fotek na [email protected].
Wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam
Taaf

----------


## Taaf

Robasek73 - a co jest nie tak w tej dachówce?

----------


## rosek

wstaw tutaj fotki

----------


## Robasek73

Wysłałem oficjalną reklamację - czekam na decyzję 
pozdrawiam
R

----------


## rafaell68

Właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru dachówki i bardzo mocno biorę pod uwagę właśnie tego KORAMICa Antracyt angoba (Nie szlachetna). Mam pojedynczą sztukę dachówki i ciężko na tej podstawię zwizualizować sobie jak będzie wyglądał dach. Mam wątpliwości czy dachówka nie będzie za bardzo wchodziła w brąz oraz jak jest z jej ew połyskiem. Po rozmowie z doradcą dowiedziałem się, że L15 angoba ma 40% połysku , szlachetna 70% a glazura 100%. Alternatywą dla w/w dachówki jest KORAMIC czarna szlachetna, ale wydaje mi się, że będzie za ciemna i zbyt świecąca, jak również koszmarna w utrzymaniu.
Byłbym wdzięczny gdybym uzyskał od kolegów z forum opinie na temat tej dachówki oraz 
BARDZO DUŻA PROŚBA O ZDJĘCIA OD OSÓB KTÓRE MAJĄ TĄ DACHÓWKĘ NA SWOICH DOMKACH.

----------


## luk123

Witam, Nam również z żoną podoba się ta dachówka ale obawiamy się o ostateczny wygląd dachu. Proszę o fotki na prywatny adres [email protected] 
Z góry dziękuję
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafaell68

Up !

----------


## kef

W tym wątku znajdziesz fotki dachu z tą dachówką:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-dla-rodzinki

pozdrawiam

----------


## mi5iek

Witam, Robasek73 rowniez poprosze o zdjecia. Dekarz mowi, ze lepsza Actua od Tegalit.
email: [email protected]

----------


## malgorzatkaa

Rafaell jestem w takim samym dylemacie, wlasnie wybieram okna -kolor, no i nie moge sie zdecydowac, bo na tym etapie trzeba pomyslec i o kolorze dachu , elewacji..... Do tego antracytu jakie planujesz okna i elewację?

----------


## surgi22

Mam podobny dylemat wyboru między czarną agobą szlachetną a antracytową angobą ( moja lepsza połowa optuje za antracytem ). Mur będzie z ekoklinkieru ( siena + carmel ) a okna ,,niesmiertelny'' złoty dąb.  Ponieważ mam niewielki kąt nachylenia dachu ok.22% wolałbym bardziej gładką dachówkę ( ale nie wiem czy wygram z awersją mojej małzonki do błyszczącej dachówki ).  :sad:

----------


## mrwysoki

Witam
Ja również poproszę o fotki na maila: [email protected]
Dziękuje

----------


## rafaell68

Byłem oglądać jeszcze dachówki w jednym miejscu i na 90% bierzemy tą "KORAMIC Antracyt Angoba". Przede wszystkim chodziło o to, żeby dachowka nie była za bardzo czarna i za bardzo świecąca.Antracyt angoba taka nie jest. Dodatkowo technicznie jest dość dobra (2 zamki). Inną alternatywą była CREATON - Łupek kryształ, ale cena 40% większa niż KORAMIC. Planujemy Antracytową dachówkę, brązowa więźba i okna (złoty dąb), elewacja planowo ma być kawa z mlekiem kolor   :big grin: . Zastawiam się jaki kolor klinkierowych cegiełek na kominy. Chyba też brąz.

----------


## przemo.

Witam jestem na etapie wybierania dachówki i zastanawiam się na dachówką  Renesansowa alegra8 czy wiecie może jaka jest opinia tej dachówki. Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Adam 68

Witam jestem już po problemie co do dachówki też miałem problem  z wyborem wybrałem Creatona  Futura nie miałem z nią żadnych problemów jest super pod każdym względem dach robiłem w październiku ,Futura  jest bardzo szczelną dachówką  w zimie nigdzie nie nawiało śniegu  ja osobiście jestem z creatona zadowolony.

----------


## Jacekg80

Witam. Poszukuje zdjecia dachu pokrytego dachowka Jungmeier Universo Czarna Angoba i jakies opinie o tej dachowce. Dzisiaj dostalem na nia wycene: 21.885 tys. zl z orynnowaniem Galeco, jest to cena netto, dojdzie 23% VAT  :sad:  Powierzchnia dachu 301 m2 ( kat 30 stopni ) Jest ktos kto nia przykryl dom????  Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## Robasek73

Zakończyłem krycie dachu w Kaliope II - dachówką ACTUA 10  :smile:   pokazuję widok domku od frontu, od str. ogrodu oraz z perspektywy drogi ......
w razie pytań służę pomocą  :smile: 
pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## rosek

a co było z nią nie tak?

----------


## Robasek73

delikatnie mówiąc jest  krzywa i bardzo nierówna , wg normy - dachy ogląda się z min 10 metrów , ale jak sie wychodzi na balkon - czar pryska.......
No chyba, że jestem przewrażliwiony  hehe, to w końcu tylko dachówka....
pozdrawiam
R

----------


## rosek

producenci wprowadzając płaskie dachówki ceramiczne sami ukrecili na siebie bata. dzisiaj oglądałem creaton domino, też krzywawa i do tego nierówności powierzchni (wytarta forma przy produkcji?)

----------


## jarek244

Proszę o info w jakiej cenie można dostać Marsylkę z Koramica. Podoba nam się ta dachówka a nie wiemy jakie rabaty na nią oferują, będziemy wdzięczni za pomoc

Jarek

----------


## jarek244

I nikt nic nie wie  ::-(:

----------


## juslip

Witam, Robasek73 rowniez poprosze o zdjecia. 
email: [email protected]
Z góry dziekuję.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## WiolaGG

Witam,

czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z tą dachówką?Bardzo proszę o opinie.Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## marcelon

Zdecydowalismy sie na marsylke koramica antracytowa angobe. Dla dachu 220m2 wyceniono nam lacznie z rynnami na 17tys. Rabat ok. 25% - 3,06szt.

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Koramic ma ładną angobę antracytową , widziałem dach ułożony w Marsylce antarcytowej z Kunic i robi wrażenie...

----------


## bronia

a co powiecie o renesansowej alegra 9 cena zblizona juz do betonówki zastanawiam się czy brac to czy beton z brasa

----------


## easyshare

Witajcie, 
my również zastanawiamy się nad tą dachówką.
Robasek73, podeślij proszę zdjęcia, chętnie się z nimi zapoznam.
[email protected]
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Podnoszę temat.

Parę lat minęło.
Można prosić o opinie .

----------


## paroofka

Ja zdecydowałem się na tą dachówkę z kilku powodów:
a) dobre opinie znajomych i sąsiadów, którzy w ostatnich latach budowali dom z dachówką Koramic
b) dłuuga gwarancja na dachówki (bodaj 30 lat)
c) duży wybór kolorów i praktycznie od ręki dostępny cały system dachowy (od membrany do pierdółki typu dachówki wentylacyjne i gąsiory) - wszystko idealnie spasowane kształtem i kolorystyką  :smile:

----------


## gustavv

My się zdecydowaliśmy na Alegra 9 w kolorze antracyt angoba. Bardzo nam przypadła do gustu ta dachówka. Widzieliśmy dom z tą dachówką i wyglądało to świetnie.
Mam nadzieję, że na naszym dachu również bedzie to wyglądało super.

----------


## Pulse

> ....
> b) dłuuga gwarancja na dachówki (bodaj 30 lat)
> ...


Na moje tak dlugie gwarancje to czysty marketing wyobrazasz sobie reklamowac to np. po 25 latach? Juz to widze jak pozytywnie rozpatrzaja  :wink:

----------


## lecer

> My się zdecydowaliśmy na Alegra 9 w kolorze antracyt angoba. Bardzo nam przypadła do gustu ta dachówka. Widzieliśmy dom z tą dachówką i wyglądało to świetnie.
> Mam nadzieję, że na naszym dachu również bedzie to wyglądało super.


Witam
dokładnie ten kolor i wzór interesuje :wink:  jak wyglada dach jesteście zadowoleni? moge prosić ne @ jakś fotke
wady, zalety tej dachówki i firmy....
pozdrawiam

----------


## lecer

> Byłem oglądać jeszcze dachówki w jednym miejscu i na 90% bierzemy tą "KORAMIC Antracyt Angoba". Przede wszystkim chodziło o to, żeby dachowka nie była za bardzo czarna i za bardzo świecąca.Antracyt angoba taka nie jest. Dodatkowo technicznie jest dość dobra (2 zamki). Inną alternatywą była CREATON - Łupek kryształ, ale cena 40% większa niż KORAMIC. Planujemy Antracytową dachówkę, brązowa więźba i okna (złoty dąb), elewacja planowo ma być kawa z mlekiem kolor  . Zastawiam się jaki kolor klinkierowych cegiełek na kominy. Chyba też brąz.


Witam,
czy są państwo zadowoleni z tej dachówki?
jakieś spostrzeżenia, zalety wady?
mogę prosić o jakąś fotkę, ponieważ chce zrobić dokładnie takie samo pokrycie :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## papi240

byłem zdecydowany właśnie na alegra 9, ale jak dziś zobaczyłem dach w tej dachówce zrezygnowałem, w porównaniu do np robena piemont na dachu wygląda na dużo większą, może na dużym dachu wyglądała by fajnie, ale na moim domu 10x13 nie będzie dobrze wyglądać

----------


## gustavv

Ja mam taką sytuację, że obok sąsiad ma Robena Piemont w antracycie a ja mam Alegrę 9 i bardziej mi się podoba moja.
Kwestia indywidualna. Komuś się podoba taka duża dachówka, innemu się nie musi podobać.
Obie dachówki są bardzo ładne tak w ogóle  :smile: 
Gdyby Piemont był wyraźnie tańszy od Alegry to bym wziął Piemont. A że dostałem ofertę kompletnie odwrotną to decyzja mogła być tylko taka...

----------


## korekk

Witam !

Pozostało mi po budowie trochę dachówki Koramic E32 Kasztan angoba ok. 230 szt. podstawowej plus ok. 30 gąsiorów podstawowych nr 20.
Chcę się tego pozbyć zatem cena bardzo okazyjna. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt.
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## papi240

w moim przypadku piemont i allegra jest w tej samej cenie, przedstawiciel u którego kupie zapewnia mnie że wszystko co zostanie będę mógł oddać, więc może i Ty spróbuj oddać swoje pozostałości

----------


## paroofka

> Witam !
> 
> Pozostało mi po budowie trochę dachówki Koramic E32 Kasztan angoba ok. 230 szt. podstawowej plus ok. 30 gąsiorów podstawowych nr 20.
> Chcę się tego pozbyć zatem cena bardzo okazyjna. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt.
> Pozdrawiam !


230 szt. pozostałości? Wow, to nieźle się rozpędziliście w przeliczaniu zapotrzebowania  :smile:  Przecież to ładnych kilkanaście metrów kwadratowych pokrycia! U nas też założyliśmy jakąś nadwyżkę spowodowaną uszkodzeniami przy transporcie i jakimiś wypadkami losowymi na samej budowie. Na szczęście nic takiego nie miało miejsca i 50 dachówek bez problemu odebrał od nas przedstawiciel Koramica...

----------


## tesoga

> Witam !
> 
> Pozostało mi po budowie trochę dachówki Koramic E32 Kasztan angoba ok. 230 szt. podstawowej plus ok. 30 gąsiorów podstawowych nr 20.
> Chcę się tego pozbyć zatem cena bardzo okazyjna. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt.
> Pozdrawiam !


Jeśli już odebrał to przedstawiciel handlowy (czyli skład budowlany)  :smile:  Ale 230 szt. to przecież kilkanaście metrów kwadratowych zapasu, więc faktycznie ktoś chyba się walnął w obliczeniach... Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że niestety nie każdy skład chętnie odbiera niewykorzystany towar - szczególnie jeśli mówimy o dachówkach, które jednak powinno się kłaść zawsze według partii, bo poszczególne palety mogą się minimalnie różnić kolorem. Dlatego właśnie lepiej się trzymać katalogu nakładów rzeczowych i jako zapas przyjąć 3-4% materiału. Przy pozostałości 230 szt. zakładam, że zapas przyjęliście znacznie większy i stąd te problemy. Cóż, zawsze można sobie wymurować małą altankę albo domek na narzędzia. Albo spieniężyć dachówki na Allegro, ale to raczej niestety po niższej cenie niż rynkowa.

----------


## rosek

Jeżeli skład bez problemu przyjmuję nadwyżki towaru to musicie ludzie być świadomi tego, że być może Wy też dostaliście czyjąś nadwyżkę. Jak to się ma do ogólnie lansowanej tezy (dla mnie śmiesznej), że dachówki muszą być z jednej partii?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A konkretnie z jakiej partii? Nawet w jednym wypale są różnice w barwie bo to tylko wypalona glina. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## paroofka

> Jeżeli skład bez problemu przyjmuję nadwyżki towaru to musicie ludzie być świadomi tego, że być może Wy też dostaliście czyjąś nadwyżkę. Jak to się ma do ogólnie lansowanej tezy (dla mnie śmiesznej), że dachówki muszą być z jednej partii?


Ogólnie lansowana jest teza że dachówki należy mieszać z różnych paczek, żeby uniknąć sytuacji, że będziesz mieć na dachu placki dachówek w różnych odcieniach  :smile:  To jest całkowicie normalne, że dachówki ceramiczne na etapie wypalania mogą mieć drobne różnice na odcieniach. Tego akurat nikt nie ukrywa - nawet przy kupowaniu Koramica mówił mi o tym człowiek w składzie budowlanym i potwierdził potem konsultant techniczny Wienerbergera. Poza tym mieszanie dachówek z różnych paczek to absolutna podstawa wykonania dachu z dachówek ceramicznych. Przy zachowaniu tej techniki różnice kolorystyczne na całej połaci dachu są niewidoczne. Jak chcesz mieć idealnie ten sam kolor to polecam dachówkę betonową, która jest w fabryce "maźnięta" po prostu farbą. Tylko wtedy musisz się liczyć z tym, że dach będzie ci płowiał po kilku latach  :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z tym płowienie to lekka przesada. Odcienie bywają tylko przy dachówka naturalnych. Angoby są jednolite. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## heniu1980

Mieszanie dachówek to podstawa miałem już 1 reklamację z tego tytułu Koramic Universo (dachówka 1 klasa tylko dekarz leniwy i nie mieszał palet. Po ułożeniu było widać różnice) tyczy się to wszystkich producentów. Co do pozostałych 230 szt około 16 m2. To nie da się dokładnie obliczyć potrzebnej ilości można tylko w przybliżeniu (wszystko zależy od tego jak dekarz rozłaci, przeważnie do pełnych dachówek żeby nie przycinać przy kalenicy ale jest różnie. Wydłużenie dachu o 1 szt daje dodatkowo parę ładnych metrów rozłożenie po szerokości krycia, przy większym ściaśnieniu daje 1 dodatkowy rząd.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Mieszanie dachówek to podstawa...


Czego podstawa? Dachówka to nie zupa i sie przypali. Nie ma zatem potrzeby jej mieszać. Albo mamy dachówkę z jednego wypału albo nie. Jak mamy zbieraninę dachówek z różnych wypałów co się praktycznie nie zdarza należy tak rozplanować dach aby poszczególne jego połacie starać się kryć partią dachówki z jednego wypału. Takie przypadki się zdarzają jak w hurtowni zostanie paleta dachówki i jest dokładana następnemu klietowi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Czego podstawa? Dachówka to nie zupa i sie przypali. Nie ma zatem potrzeby jej mieszać. Albo mamy dachówkę z jednego wypału albo nie. Jak mamy zbieraninę dachówek z różnych wypałów co się praktycznie nie zdarza należy tak rozplanować dach aby poszczególne jego połacie starać się kryć partią dachówki z jednego wypału. Takie przypadki się zdarzają jak w hurtowni zostanie paleta dachówki i jest dokładana następnemu klietowi. Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju, ale nawet przy dachówkach z tego samego wypału mogą się pojawić minimalne różnice w odcieniach. Dlatego żeby uniknąć dachu pokrytego różnokolorowymi plackami z dachówek warto nie kłaść dachówek "jak leci", ściągając je kolejno z palety, tylko zawsze mieć otwarte 2-3 palety i brać do kładzenia dachówki losowo. Ja też tak usłyszałem na konsultacji technicznej od ludzi z Wienerbergera. Zakładam więc, że z czegoś ta teoria wynika, a nie jest wyssana z palca  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W jednym wypale nie ma różnic a jak są minimalne to na dachu ich nie widać. Skoro producent tak radzi to niech miesza u siebie w fabryce i sprzedaje pomieszane!  Natomiast ta teoria wynika z tego, że producent nie produkuje dachówki na konkretny dach tylko określoną partię w danym wzorze. Jak ją sprzeda to kolejny wypał. Jak czyjś dach trafi na końcówkę z jednego wypału i resztę z drugiego to mogą choć nie muszą wystąpić przebarwienia. Ja takich doświadczeń nie miałem. Dobry dekarz sobie z tym radzi tak, że kryje połacie tą samą partią. Jakoś producentom nie przeszkadza, że dachówki skrajne (szczytowe) czy gąsiory bywają w innym kolorze niż dachówka podstawowa i tu nie zalecają mieszania no bo nie ma czego mieszać. Myślę, że to jest problem tylko w Polsce bo u nas inwestorzy mają większe wymagania od produktu i dekarzy niż od płytek i glazurników. Nie rozumieją co to jest wypalona glina? Podobnie rzecz się ma z tzw. "falowaniem" blachy przy kryciu na rąbek szczególnie na tzw. "klik". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

Co nie zmienia faktu, że to żaden problem i żadna dodatkowa robota ładować na wyciąg na przemian paczki z powiedzmy trzech palet a jak coś mimo to nie wyjdzie z równomiernością barw na dachu to zawsze taki dekarz jest kryty bo zrobił wszystko co możliwe by uniknąć kłopotów i reklamacji.

Do końca też nie wiadomo, czy jeden wypał to także jeden surowiec na dachówkę i jeden surowiec na powłokę (szkliwo lub angoba) a dodatkowo są jeszcze dachówki z fanaberiami na powłoce typu melanż jak u bogena, gdzie różnice są bardzo duże nawet w jednej partii.

----------


## swierczek

Raczej nie ma różnic w składzie mieszanki - od tego są komputery  :smile:  To tak jak z farbami z mieszalnika - precyzja jest tam potężna. Natomiast jako klient jestem w stanie zaakceptować że proces wypału rządzi się swoimi prawami i nie da się za każdym razem stworzyć identycznych warunków wypału. I z tych drobnych różnic powstają potem minimalne odchylenia w kolorystyce. No cóż, tak jak napisał olo - nie widzę problemu żeby mieszać dachówki z różnych palet. W żaden sposób nie komplikuje to pracy  :smile:

----------


## luki8l

A ja polecam Actua 10, czarna angoba. Ślicznie wygląda na dachu, nawet na takiej stodole jak nasza  :smile: 
Co prawda dekarze trochę narzekali, że poskręcana, ale ja tego nie widzę, żona też nie  :big tongue: , więc jest ok  :big grin:

----------


## paroofka

> A ja polecam Actua 10, czarna angoba. Ślicznie wygląda na dachu, nawet na takiej stodole jak nasza 
> Co prawda dekarze trochę narzekali, że poskręcana, ale ja tego nie widzę, żona też nie , więc jest ok


Jak to poskręcana? Przecież Actua to dachówka płaska i prosta jak drut  :big grin:  Pokręciło ją na słońcu czy jak?  :wink:

----------


## akm97

Witam. Jak to jest z dachówkami Koramica. Podoba mi się kasztanowa angoba szlachetna i mahoniowa angoba szlachetna. Czy nadal E32 jest produkowany w Niemczech, a E15 w Polsce? Coś w tym chyba jest, bo oba rozmiary mają swoje specyficzne kolory (mahoń tylko E15, kasztan tylko w E32)? Jeśli faktycznie kasztan jest z Niemiec, to to może przeważyć w kwestii decyzji. 
A gdzie są produkowane dachówki Alegra. Mahoń jest tylko w Alegrze 9, a kasztan w Alegrze 12. Czy tu zachodzi taka sama analogia?

----------


## PawelWo

> Nawet w jednym wypale są różnice w barwie bo to tylko wypalona glina. Pozdrawiam.






> W jednym wypale nie ma różnic a jak są minimalne to na dachu ich nie widać.


Przepraszam panie Andrzeju ale troszke się zgubiłem, pewnie wkradł sie panu jakis błąd lub ja cos źle tu rozumiem  :roll eyes:  Tak czy owak u mnie dekarze wciagali na dach dachówki z różnych palet tak aby były wymieszane pomimo jednej daty produkcji czyli tego samego wypału. Gdyby tak nie robili to kazałbym im tak robić.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Teoretycznie można by się doszukać sprzeczności w tych wypowiedziach. Natomiast praktycznie ich nie ma. Aby nie było żadnych wątpliwości postaram się je doprecyzować.
" Nawet w jednym wypale czasami mogą pojawić się różnice w barwie bo to tylko wypalona glina"
Przy takim sformułowaniu druga wypowiedź już nie stoi w sprzeczności z pierwszą. W mojej karierze zawodowej nigdy nie zdarzyło się abym miał jakiekolwiek różnice w dachówce angobowanej. Natomiast raz zdarzyło mi się, że dachówka karpiówka naturalna miała różnice w wybarwieniu (na 22.000 sztuk jakieś 1.000 może 1.500 sztuk).  Dość często natomiast są różnice w barwie i to nawet w angobie pomiędzy dachówkami podstawowymi a skrajnymi, gąsiorami czy dachówkami wentylacyjnymi.
Nie miałem zamiaru swoimi wypowiedziami wprowadzać dezinformacji a ni zamętu :no: . Natomiast jeżeli tak to zostało odebrane to wszystkich "skołowanych" serdecznie przepraszam.  :yes: Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## PawelWo

Dziękuję za wnikliwe wytłumaczenie. Wiem, że nie miał pan zamiaru wprowadzic dezinformacji czy tez zamętu. 
Kto jak kto ale pan udziela tu informacji o jakich chce się czytać bo nie da sie ukryć, że wiedzę na temat dachów ma pan ogromną  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam z UK

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest mi niezmiernie miło, że trafiają się jeszcze forumowicze, którzy czytają te moje wypociny i do tego tak wnikliwie. Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PawelWo

Wychodzę z założenia, że jak czytać to dobre książki i wypociny mądrych ludzi z których można się czegos nauczyć i wyciągnąć wnioski  :wink:  ale koniec już tego kącika adoratorstwa  :roll eyes:   Pozdrawiam

----------


## paroofka

> Dość często natomiast są różnice w barwie i to nawet w angobie pomiędzy dachówkami podstawowymi a skrajnymi, gąsiorami czy dachówkami


Hmm swoją drogą ciekawe dlaczego tak jest? Producenci rzucają na te elementy cieńszą albo mniej treściwą warstwę angoby? U mnie przy dachówce angobowanej z Koramica były minimalne różnice w odcieniu, ale to na samych dachówkach. Producent zaleca mieszanie dachówek z palet i tyle... Efekt mi się podoba, nie mam na dachu żadnych placków  :smile:  Ja to akceptuję - nie było mnie stać na glazurę czy choćby szlachetną angobę, gdzie pewność identycznego odcienia jest duużo większa...

Natomiast IMHO przy dachówce naturalnej (która jest matowa) takie drobne różnice w odcieniu dodają tylko uroku dachu!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest tak dlatego, że akcesoria są oddzielnie produkowane i często w innej fabryce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gibbon77

Witam,
Jakie są Wasze opinie o Koramic Orea 9 antracyt angoba? W skali całego dachu różnica w cenie pomiądzy tą a Braas Tegalit Protegon jest pomijalna i nie wiem czy się na nią zdecdować.

----------


## sheila

> Witam,
> Jakie są Wasze opinie o Koramic Orea 9 antracyt angoba? W skali całego dachu różnica w cenie pomiądzy tą a Braas Tegalit Protegon jest pomijalna i nie wiem czy się na nią zdecdować.


też rozpatruję tę dachówkę i bardzo chciałabym poznać opinie tych, którzy już ją mają na swoim dachu  :smile:

----------


## gibbon77

od jednej z firm w których wyceniam dach uzyskałem informację, że na 5 sprzedanych dachów  orea9 mają 4 reklamacje (kształt, kolor).
Tegalit górą.

----------


## Groszek80

> Tegalit górą.


Marna (krypto)reklama...

----------


## MWM

Kto już położył na swoim daszku Koramic Orea 9?
Cena wygląda atrakcyjnie a i w internecie dużo pozytywnych opinii.
Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?

----------


## sheila

> Kto już położył na swoim daszku Koramic Orea 9?
> Cena wygląda atrakcyjnie a i w internecie dużo pozytywnych opinii.
> Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?


Ja.  :smile:  Zdjęcia dachu w wątku "pokażcie swoje dachy". Jakość - według dekarza - bardzo dobra. Nie było żadnego problemu przy układaniu.

----------


## swierczek

> Kto już położył na swoim daszku Koramic Orea 9?
> Cena wygląda atrakcyjnie a i w internecie dużo pozytywnych opinii.
> Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?


Tu też jakieś zdjęcie ze świeżej realizacji  :smile: 
http://www.budogram.pl/d/3769

----------


## Andrzej Kraków

> Kto już położył na swoim daszku Koramic Orea 9?
> Cena wygląda atrakcyjnie a i w internecie dużo pozytywnych opinii.
> Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?


Witam,
ekipa zamontowała mi dachówkę w październiku 2014 i wygląda to słabo. Na początku wymieniono mi (przedstawiciel Koramica) sporą część dachówek która była koszmarnie krzywa, ale i tak efekt końcowy na dachu jest mocno słaby. Największy problem jest z wichrowatością dachówek, czyli jedne wygięte w kształcie litery U, inne w drugą stronę. Po położeniu kilku rzędów zaczynają się spore nierówności. Ekipa kilkukrotnie poprawiała dachówkę, odrzucała co gorsze sztuki, ale i tak nie udało się uzyskać zadowalającego wyglądu.
Reklamacja nie została uznana - poziom wichrowatości dachówki według producenta mieści się w normach.
Dla ciekawych mogę podesłać zdjęcia co ciekawszych egzemplarzy.
Pozdrawiam,
Andrzej

----------


## kwasniak

> Witam,
> Jakie są Wasze opinie o Koramic Orea 9 antracyt angoba? W skali całego dachu różnica w cenie pomiądzy tą a Braas Tegalit Protegon jest pomijalna i nie wiem czy się na nią zdecdować.


U mnie w dzienniku masz Orea 9 jest równa w przeciwieństwie co pisze przedmówc. A wodzialeś Tegalit na dachu ? Mi by te pory na krawędzi mocno przeszkadzały.

Na 270m2 miałem 15 uszkodzonych dachówek dach ukladany z drugiej tury produkcji

----------


## kwasniak

> od jednej z firm w których wyceniam dach uzyskałem informację, że na 5 sprzedanych dachów  orea9 mają 4 reklamacje (kształt, kolor).
> Tegalit górą.


A ja od pewnej firmy uzyskałem informację że beton jest dobry na chodnik przed blok  :smile:

----------


## sheila

> A ja od pewnej firmy uzyskałem informację że beton jest dobry na chodnik przed blok


A ja jestem przekonana, że coś musieli w Orei poprawiać, bo była wstrzymana produkcja i dostawy przez kilka tygodni (mieliśmy mieć pierwotnie układany dach w październiku a finalnie dachówki dotarły dopiero w grudniu). Może więc faktycznie pierwsze partie były nie za halo, ale teraz ja nie mam się do czego przyczepić, dekarz również chwalił a odpadów nie mamy praktycznie wcale. Tak więc ja polecam.  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Kraków

> A ja jestem przekonana, że coś musieli w Orei poprawiać, bo była wstrzymana produkcja i dostawy przez kilka tygodni (mieliśmy mieć pierwotnie układany dach w październiku a finalnie dachówki dotarły dopiero w grudniu). Może więc faktycznie pierwsze partie były nie za halo, ale teraz ja nie mam się do czego przyczepić, dekarz również chwalił a odpadów nie mamy praktycznie wcale. Tak więc ja polecam.


Cieszę się, że innym udało się z prostą dachówką Orea 9 - bo generalnie bardzo mi się podobała jak kupowałem. Czy może jest jakiś dach w Krakowie pokryty tą dachówką? Chętnie bym obejrzał jak wygląda prosta. Dla przykładu spróbuję wkleić przykłądowe zdjęcie mojej dachówki.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## sheila

> Cieszę się, że innym udało się z prostą dachówką Orea 9 - bo generalnie bardzo mi się podobała jak kupowałem. Czy może jest jakiś dach w Krakowie pokryty tą dachówką? Chętnie bym obejrzał jak wygląda prosta. Dla przykładu spróbuję wkleić przykłądowe zdjęcie mojej dachówki.
> Pozdrawiam,


A możesz wkleić zdjęcie dachu? Ciekawa jestem jak to wygląda. 

Nasz wygląda tak:

----------


## tola777

> My się zdecydowaliśmy na Alegra 9 w kolorze antracyt angoba. Bardzo nam przypadła do gustu ta dachówka. Widzieliśmy dom z tą dachówką i wyglądało to świetnie.
> Mam nadzieję, że na naszym dachu również bedzie to wyglądało super.




witam ma zamiat tez kupic ta dachowke mam pytanko jakiego koloru dobraliscie rynny i opierzenie prosze o jakie fotki z gory dziekuje tomek

----------


## zbiggy

> od jednej z firm w których wyceniam dach uzyskałem informację, że na 5 sprzedanych dachów  orea9 mają 4 reklamacje (kształt, kolor).
> Tegalit górą.


Witam

Pewnie ktoś z Wienerbergera tu zagląda, to może niech wytłumaczy o co chodzi. Orea reklamowana jest jako "idealnie płaska" a ja od dwóch różnych dealerów dostaje info żebym sobie ją odpuścił bo są nierówne pofalowane i lepiej wziąć actuę lub konkurencję. Na forum tez sporo jest wpisów o problemach z kształtem.

----------


## Sm-art

Witajcie, napisze kilka zdań od siebie na temat naszego dachu. Może ktoś będzie miał ten sam problem z kolorystyka co my.
Właśnie układana jest u nas Alegra 9 w kolorze Angoba szlachetna mahoniowa... myślę, ze jutro panowie skończą
Zastanawialiśmy się z mężem długi czas, jaki kolor kominów i rynien dobrać to tej dachówki. Ostatecznie postawiliśmy na obłożenie kominów cegłą klinkierową (+ grafitowa fuga), a rynny i blachy pod kolor kominów - ceglaste (Plannja). Nie chciałam, aby wszystko było w jednym kolorze - jak jedna zbita bryła.
Czy to wszystko ze sobą pasuje? O dziwo tak!
Pozdrawiam wahających się. :roll eyes: 
Co do samej dachówki to jej dużym plusem jest to, że nie groźne są dla niej wahania koloru poszczególnych dachówek - sam mahoń w sobie jest nakrapiany i gubi problem zmieniającego się kolorytu. :wink:

----------


## paroofka

> Co do samej dachówki to jej dużym plusem jest to, że nie groźne są dla niej wahania koloru poszczególnych dachówek - sam mahoń w sobie jest nakrapiany i gubi problem zmieniającego się kolorytu.


Akurat powłoka z angoby szlachetnej w Koramicu jest na tyle jednolita, że problem wahania odcieni raczej nie miałby prawa wystąpić nawet przy innych kolorach. Gorzej powłoka naturalna, ale taki już jej urok i trzeba to zaakceptować z pokorą  :smile:

----------


## kwasniak

Orea 9

----------


## Kendra

ojej.. a ja mocno rozważałam oreę aż to nagle na ten wątek trafiłam... może ktoś polecić jakie dachówki są podobne do orei 9 ale innego producenta? widziałam Figaro z Tondachu i producent niestety też nie miał dobrej opinii...

----------


## kwasniak

> ojej.. a ja mocno rozważałam oreę aż to nagle na ten wątek trafiłam... może ktoś polecić jakie dachówki są podobne do orei 9 ale innego producenta? widziałam Figaro z Tondachu i producent niestety też nie miał dobrej opinii...


Ale co Ci nie pasuje w niej ? Bo jak na razie jedna osoba pokazała jedną krzywą dachówkę. 
Zresztą ciekawe jak załatwił sprawę reklamacji.

----------


## Andrzej Kraków

> Ale co Ci nie pasuje w niej ? Bo jak na razie jedna osoba pokazała jedną krzywą dachówkę. 
> Zresztą ciekawe jak załatwił sprawę reklamacji.


Jeśli chodzi o reklamację, to na etapie kładzenia dachu przedstawiciel handlowy kazał najbardziej krzywe dachówki odkładać i były wymieniane one na nowe. Co z tego, jeśli praktycznie każda dachówka była mniej lub bardziej krzywa, więc w pewnym momencie moja ekipa już odpuściła. Tymbardziej, że cenę ułożenia mieli ustaloną z góry, więc bawić z każdą dachówką im się nie chciało.Przywożone nowe dachówki przez przedstawiciela oczywiście były również krzywe. 
Generalnie po zakończeniu robót złożyłem reklamację całościową. Przyjechał przedstawiciel, wziął kilka sztuk dachówki do laboratorium. Wyniki miały być za tydzień-dwa. Po kilku telefonach i kilku miesiącach czekania dostałem informację, że dachówki spełniają normy i reklamacja nie jest uznana. Poinformowałem przedstawiciela, że jeśli produkt takiej jakości sprzedają i uważają to za zgodne z ich normami jakościowymi to oczywiście nie omieszkam opisać sytuacji w internecie. I w taki sposób się rozstaliśmy.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kwasniak

> Jeśli chodzi o reklamację, to na etapie kładzenia dachu przedstawiciel handlowy kazał najbardziej krzywe dachówki odkładać i były wymieniane one na nowe. Co z tego, jeśli praktycznie każda dachówka była mniej lub bardziej krzywa, więc w pewnym momencie moja ekipa już odpuściła. Tymbardziej, że cenę ułożenia mieli ustaloną z góry, więc bawić z każdą dachówką im się nie chciało.Przywożone nowe dachówki przez przedstawiciela oczywiście były również krzywe. 
> Generalnie po zakończeniu robót złożyłem reklamację całościową. Przyjechał przedstawiciel, wziął kilka sztuk dachówki do laboratorium. Wyniki miały być za tydzień-dwa. Po kilku telefonach i kilku miesiącach czekania dostałem informację, że dachówki spełniają normy i reklamacja nie jest uznana. Poinformowałem przedstawiciela, że jeśli produkt takiej jakości sprzedają i uważają to za zgodne z ich normami jakościowymi to oczywiście nie omieszkam opisać sytuacji w internecie. I w taki sposób się rozstaliśmy.
> Pozdrawiam,


No to przykra sytuacja, możesz wrzucić jak wygląda cała połać dachu ?

----------


## Andrzej Kraków

> No to przykra sytuacja, możesz wrzucić jak wygląda cała połać dachu ?


Nie mam żadnego zdjęcia, aby było to dobrze widać. Z daleka dach wygląda w miarę ok, najgorzej jak się patrzy z dołu.

----------


## paroofka

> Nie mam żadnego zdjęcia, aby było to dobrze widać. Z daleka dach wygląda w miarę ok, najgorzej jak się patrzy z dołu.


Dach wygląda OK, ale złożyłeś reklamację na wygląd dachu? Czegoś tu nie kumam... Patrząc od dołu dachówki powinny być spasowane na zamki (w Orea zamki są podwójne, więc trudno o zakrzywioną płaszczyznę dachu. Jeśli dekarze byli w stanie spasować zamki, to raczej nie ma możliwości, żeby płaszczyzna była pokrzywiona. Bez zdjęć ciężko więc jest uwierzyć w takie dziwo. Tym bardziej, że wiem z własnego doświadczenia, że dział techniczny Wienerbergera raczej przychylnie podchodzi do reklamacji. Nawet na Muratorze był ostatnio opis, jak uznana została reklamacja Porothermu (który koniec końców okazał się podróbką podmienioną w składzie...  :smile: 

Kolejna sprawa to sama specyfika ceramiki, która jest trochę inna niż blachodachówki albo chociażby cementówki. Czymś normalnym w ceramice jest odchylenie od nominalnego wymiaru - ten materiał tak ma i w praktyce nie ma możliwości, żeby każda dachówka była 1:1 kopią innej - nawet na jednej palecie.

----------


## Kendra

czy ktoś kupował ostatnio actuę? chciałabym porównać ceny  :smile:

----------


## Gilotyna

Cześć korekk
Planuję położyć tą dachówkę w tym kolorze  u siebie , czy jesteś  z niej zadowolony użytkujesz już 3 lata. Podziel się jak możesz  swoimi spostrzeżeniami 
Jaki masz dach dwuspadowy , czy łamany , kopertowy ?





> Witam !
> 
> Pozostało mi po budowie trochę dachówki Koramic E32 Kasztan angoba ok. 230 szt. podstawowej plus ok. 30 gąsiorów podstawowych nr 20.
> Chcę się tego pozbyć zatem cena bardzo okazyjna. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt.
> Pozdrawiam !

----------


## patryk22

> No właśnie. Zastanawiam się nad antractem Koramica. Czy ktoś miał z nimi jakieś doświadczenia? Wiem tylko że są b. dobrze pakowane więc odpada problem wymiany ew, uszkodzonych w transporcie.


Dachówka wienerberger czy wczesniejsza Wiekor to bardzo dobre produkty. Zresztą jak wszystkie niemieckie dachówki. Można brać  ciemno.

----------


## Liliputek

Nie do końca się zgodzę, że są super jakości. Mam obecnie dachówkę koramic i na własne oczy widziałam jak są proste...
Sprawę zgłosiłam już do reklamacji, poprosiłam ekipę, by krzywe odkładali, bo w przyszłym tygodniu ma przyjechać przedstawiciel i ocenić, aczkolwiek nawet ja, laik, widzę krzywiznę... Od razu chcieli mi wmówić ze to wina krzywych łat (nie widząc łat)  :mad:  już ja się przygotuję do tej wizyty...

----------


## peppawutz

Ceramika nigdy nie będzie idealnie trzymać wymiarów - to jest jednak naturalny materiał, który może się trochę odkształcać przy wypalaniu. Oczywiście wszystko w granicach norm budowlanych. Moim zdaniem minimalna krzywizna dachówek niekoniecznie musi oznaczać widoczną krzywiznę na połaci. Tak było zresztą w moim przypadku.

----------


## Liliputek

> Ceramika nigdy nie będzie idealnie trzymać wymiarów - to jest jednak naturalny materiał, który może się trochę odkształcać przy wypalaniu. Oczywiście wszystko w granicach norm budowlanych. Moim zdaniem minimalna krzywizna dachówek niekoniecznie musi oznaczać widoczną krzywiznę na połaci. Tak było zresztą w moim przypadku.


Mam nadzieję, że u mnie też tak będzie  :smile:  jak się wyjaśni to zdam relację  :smile:

----------


## szczupakq

Witam wrzucam zdjęcie mojego dachu pokrytego Oreą 9 . Dachówka faktycznie jest krzywa ale ja z efektu jestem zadowolony.

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

> Witam wrzucam zdjęcie mojego dachu pokrytego Oreą 9 . Dachówka faktycznie jest krzywa ale ja z efektu jestem zadowolony.


Witam, szukam plaskiej dachowki i po opiniach na temat Creatona szukam alternatywy, jesli to nie tajemnica to ile kosztuje podstawowa dachowka orea 9? Ile bylo zwrotow?
Pozdr

----------


## BigSack

> Witam, szukam plaskiej dachowki i po opiniach na temat Creatona szukam alternatywy, jesli to nie tajemnica to ile kosztuje podstawowa dachowka orea 9? Ile bylo zwrotow?
> Pozdr


Jak sądzę dachówkę już nabyłeś, ale ten rodzaj dachówki jest obecnie produkowany przez większość producentów. Najtańszą i najlepszą opcją w relacji cena-jakość jest dachówka BERGAMO firmy ROBEN.

----------


## marcuso86

Witam
Ma ktoś alegre 9 antracyt angoba?
Jeśli tak proszę o opinie oraz zdjęcia dachów :smile:

----------


## katinka74

witam, zastanawiam się pomiędzy 3 dachówkami: Koramic Alegra 9 antracyt, Roben Piemont antracyt, Braas Rubin 9V antracyt. Może ktoś ma którąś z tych i może podzielić się opinią i zdjęciem?

----------


## AG_home

> witam, zastanawiam się pomiędzy 3 dachówkami: Koramic Alegra 9 antracyt, Roben Piemont antracyt, Braas Rubin 9V antracyt. Może ktoś ma którąś z tych i może podzielić się opinią i zdjęciem?


ja mam Alegrę 9, ale w kolorze brąz - angobowana. Dachówka leży ponad rok. jakościowo uważam że OK, dekarze nie mieli z nią problemu. Jest to duża dachówka (chyba jedna z największych), ładnie się prezentuje, zwłaszcza na dużych połaciach dachu. Co ważne dla mnie - ma bardzo ładne gąsiory, takie owalne a nie w trapez.

----------


## katinka74

> Co ważne dla mnie - ma bardzo ładne gąsiory, takie owalne a nie w trapez.


A byłaby szansa na zdjęcie, pokazujące te gąsiory? 
A może użytkownicy innych, wymienionych przez mnie dachówek, mogliby dla porównania wstawić zdjęcia gąsiorów?

----------


## AG_home

akurat nie mam pod ręką zdjęcia gąsiora, ale jest tutaj na stronie 19, gąsior nr 11:
https://informatorbudownictwa.pl/fil...KORAMIC2C0.pdf

----------


## akm97

Witam. Jeżeli zostały komuś do sprzedania dachówki Koramic E32 w kolorze kasztan angoba szlachetna zwykłe i wentylacyjne, proszę o kontakt na PW.

----------


## kruszbisbud

Witam.
Przy zakupie dachówki, proszę się nie sugerować ceną/m2. W efekcie realna cena wyjdzie po położeniu dachówki na dach. W moim przypadku przy powierzchni dachu 300m2 (z naddatkiem na docinki) , ilość dachówki przywiezionej, znacznie przekroczyła już tą powierzchnię, a końca jeszcze nie ma. Brakuje 8m2, przy już drugiej reklamacji. Generalnie jakość Wienerberger obecnie jest marna. Dostałem dachówkę podstawową uszkodzoną już w etapie produkcji, tj pęknięcia przy wypalaniu, które nie pokryła nawet późniejsza glazura. Tyczy się to też dachówek znacznie droższych , zakończeń lewych i prawych. O uszkodzeniach mechanicznych już nie wspomnę. Nawet dokumentowanie zdjęciowe i reklamowanie przynosi efekt w postaci dostarczonej kolejnej dachówki w ilości 50% tej uszkodzonej, plus....uwaga, bonus 500zł w wypadku pełnego zapłacenia faktury u swojego dostawcy. Zdecydowanie nie polecam, dachówka krzywa jeżeli nawet cała, ilość uszkodzonych w moim przypadku ok 20%! Problemy z ekipą dekarską, która nie może skończyć swojej pracy, nerwy, stracony czas etc. Realna cena wyjdzie na końcu. 
Pozdrawiam.W.

----------

